# Random Symbol Question



## Salty dog (Nov 24, 2012)

Seeing this " <3 " on another thread reminded me of a debate I've had in the past.

Upon receiving a message one day that was followed up by <3. I was confused. Maybe because in my past life as a gamer "<3" meant a slang word for testicles. I was told it's meant to be a heart and symbolizes love.

Which is it? And if it is love, how the hell did that happen?

Most disturbing is all those people I've been trying to tell "suck it", now think I love them?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 24, 2012)

My understanding was that its a heart.

Guess you were telling them to suck it in a different way!


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 24, 2012)

hahaha. never knew it means testicles even i game a lot


----------



## Seth (Nov 24, 2012)

I was watching Dexter the other day and the crazy sex crazed ME gives some advice to an intern "in matters of the heart let your d#ick be your guide." Perhaps the symbol means the same thing regardless.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Nov 24, 2012)

( . Y . ) :thumbsup:


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's a heart, but doesn't necessarily mean 'in' love... Perhaps just love, as in like a lot.
I <3 ice cream, for example.

{}===|)


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ Yup.

8===D <---wang
<3 <---heart

Sheesh.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 24, 2012)

Well for me, taxes can <3.

I added the "mole" on purpose.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 24, 2012)

lol I saw this one day on tv. asked a co worker what it meant. She said it's a kiss. Later I found out that it meant love.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 24, 2012)

I always thought it was a heart.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah and don't forget calculator humor:
07734, 2318008, 7734, 22378008
you have to hold your computer upside down.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 25, 2012)

Mr.Magnus said:


> ( . Y . ) :thumbsup:



40 years later: \./\./


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> 40 years later: \./\./



Post of the century!


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> 40 years later: \./\./




Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 25, 2012)

:rofl2:


----------

